# Portable Band saw Mill



## highway (Jun 13, 2011)

I am offering my 2015 Norwood HD36 fully hydraulic and portable sawmill. The mill is in like new condition and only has 140 hrs on it. Comes with some new blades and some re sharps. Power saw head up and down, front to back. Hydraulic log loader, log clamp, chain log turner, two roller toe boards. 
23 HP V-Twin industrial Van Guard engine with electric start. Green vinyl cover for engine and controls, two 4' extensions so you can saw to 21 feet long.

See pictures below on Google. And a u tube video of it.



$21,500.00 or BRO

603-three40-four035

https://goo.gl/photos/72SKrG3zNYakZMQj7

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbGSDQPbh98[/ame]


----------

